# Motor already advanced?



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Well whilst I was so busy trying to work out how far to advance my recently aquired motor to run on 144v, I happended to look at one of the pictures I took before starting to cleanup the motor... and it hit me like a brick... it's already advanced! 

Please have a look at this picture and tell me I'm not imagining things, look at the pole shoe bolts and then at the brush contact area on the comm. what do you think?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

This motor seem advanced for counterclockwise rotation ... as I said.
But it is the contact area of the brush relative to the stator coil will determine the exact status.

I think I read long ago that all the Prestolite motor came with an advance of brush
Major or another motor expert can confirm.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hi Yabert,

I think I'm going to go and have a proper look at the motor and establish its exact position, it's not here with me at present, and I'm not sure of the camera angle, I'll come back and confirm tomorrow.

If it is already advanced, great, but why would this be on a 36/48v motor for forklift use? Would have thought they'd want it neutral


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Got to my workshop today and had a proper look at the motor, it would seem the above photo is an optical illusion!

The brush contact area on the comm is exactly in line with the pole shoe bolts, so it has neutral timing after all, the brush carriers are set at approx. 70 degrees to the comm as opposed to 90, which causes them to appear advanced at certain photo angles!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Yabert said:


> I think I read long ago that all the Prestolite motor came with an advance of brush
> Major or another motor expert can confirm.


Prestolite did manufacture motors with advance but only for unidirectional applications, mostly ones for pump drives. All the fork truck traction motors (reversible) were set to neutral. One exception was the EVcar motor MTC-4001 where 4 terminals were used and advanced for the primary direction of rotation.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hum, yeah! It's probably more like: I think I read long ago that many Prestolite pump motor came with an advance of brush.

Thanks Major for the clarification.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Question from one who has very little knowledge about DC motors. If the brushes were advanced or retarded say for a 59 segment motor by a full 6 degrees does it then work ok off the next segment? ( 360divide by 59= 6.1 *)


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

All the windings are in use all the time, well almost. It is kinda messy to explain, but here is a link with some information, the DC motor stuff starts about 1/2 way down the page. Fig. 9 is an easy to follow simplified drawing of basic armature winding (specifically showing an obsolete gramme ring armature, but easy to see on that type.)


----------

